# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Экадаши

## Rukmini

Узнала что в экадаши нельзя есть свеклу. Подскажите с чем это связано, историю или ссылку, в храме никто толком ничего не может сказать. Единственное 
приходит в голову что  это связано с кровью, цвет свеклы. Спасибо

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

В экадаши можно есть свеклу. Нельзя есть зерновые и бобовые. В них входят греховные реакции. Все остальное - можно.

----------


## Нараяна дас

Простите, Лакшмана Прана прабху.

В книге "ЭКАДАШИ. День Господа Хари" нашел вот это:

"КАК СОБЛЮДАТЬ ЭКАДАШИ.
Вообще говоря, пост означает полное воздержание от еды и питья, хотя можно выпить воду ачаманы и чаранамриту (только три капли). Тот, кто находит это невозможным, должен есть только беззерновую пищу один раз после полудня. Эта пища, называемая накта, т. е. ужин, должна состоять из корнеплодов (*кроме свеклы* _(выделено мною)_), фруктов, воды, молочных продуктов, орехов, сахара и овощей (кроме грибов). "

Вероятно, матаджи это имеет в виду.

----------


## Нараяна дас

У нас в храме обычно и свеклу едят, и морковь в экадаши.
Правильно Враджендра Кумар прабху сказал - сомневаетесь, ешьте фрукты, их точно можно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Мы следуем рекомендациям Шрилы Прабхупады. Он не запрещал есть свеклу и морковь в экадаши.

----------


## Anna

Если в ведре, из которого берут воду, было прилипшее зернышко или кусочек теста, такая вода прервет экадаши? Считается ли это попаданием в рот зернобобовых?

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Если в ведре, из которого берут воду, было прилипшее зернышко или кусочек теста, такая вода прервет экадаши? Считается ли это попаданием в рот зернобобовых?


В некоторых храмах даже посуду в экадаши другую используют, чтобы избежать того, о чем Вы говорите.

----------


## Alex

Комментарий на ШБ 3.27.8

..._Кришне можно предлагать блюда, приготовленную из чистых продуктов: зерна, овощей, фруктов, цветов и молока, - и нельзя предлагать пищу, приготовленную из продуктов, которые относятся к гунам страсти и невежества._...

----------


## Ната Д.

Дорогие преданные, а может у кого-нибудь есть *подробный список продуктов и специй, которые не рекомендуется есть в экадаши*?
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

Помимо свёклы, я слышала еще, что нельзя есть баклажаны. И про морковь вот из этой темы узнала. 
Еще слышала, что нельзя мёд, а из специй - асафетиду, шамбалу... может еще что-то?  :doom: 

Также хотелось бы узнать, почему нельзя именно эти специи. 
И что не так с мёдом? Я так понимаю, мёд - это наслаждение, а в экадаши должно быть настроение аскетизма. Или, может быть, есть еще какая-то причина?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

В экадаши нельзя есть зерновые и бобовые, потому что в них входят греховные реакции. Все остальное можно.

Мед можно.

Свеклу, баклажаны, морковь можно.

Молотую асафетиду не рекомендуют есть в экадаши, т.к. индусы туда добавляют пшеничную муку для веса. Это же относится к другим молотым специям производства Индии.

Шамбалу нельзя, т.к. она относится к бобовым.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> В экадаши нельзя есть зерновые и бобовые, потому что в них входят греховные реакции. Все остальное можно.
> Мед можно.
> Свеклу, баклажаны, морковь можно.
> Молотую асафетиду не рекомендуют есть в экадаши, т.к. индусы туда добавляют пшеничную муку для веса. Это же относится к другим молотым специям производства Индии.
> Шамбалу нельзя, т.к. она относится к бобовым.


Угу )

----------


## Ната Д.

Лакшмана Прана прабху, спасибо за ответ!




> В экадаши нельзя есть зерновые и бобовые, потому что в них входят греховные реакции. Все остальное можно.
> Молотую асафетиду не рекомендуют есть в экадаши, т.к. индусы туда добавляют пшеничную муку для веса. Это же относится к другим молотым специям производства Индии.


Ах вот оно в чем дело))

А насчет свеклы, моркови, мёда... Откуда же тогда берутся эти запреты?
Я правильно понимаю, Шрила Прабхупада выбрал для нас самые главные ограничения - только то, что действительно нужно соблюдать? А все остальные тонкости для нашего времени и места не имеют большого значения? По принципу: с жителей Сатья-юги и спросится больше, а нам, калиюжным, делается скидка?  :smilies:

----------


## Дина

В Экадаши есть мед нельзя. Пчелы могли собрать нектар с зерновых или бобовых растений. И еще насчет гречки хотелось бы сказать...в ней могут попадаться кусочки пшеницы.Если вы внимательно приглядитесь- можете их там увидеть...Есть выход конечно- перебирать гречку зернышко за зернышком...Ну думаю это аскеза...

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Мед точно нельзя, еще нельзя есть морскую соль (морепродукты)  и черную соль.
Насчет арахиса - вроде бы он относится к бобовым, но его едят в экадаши.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

В Экадаши Папа-пуруша (олицетворение всех грехов) входит только в зерно-бобовые. Все остальные запреты понавыдумывали индийские смарта-брахманы чтобы показать свою "чистоту". Иногда мы тоже хотим её показать.

----------


## Дина

Хари-бхакти-виласа Шрилы Санатаны Госвами - там говорится о том как правильно соблюдать Экадаши...Это чистый вайшнав...не смарта-брахман. Соблюдение Экадаши доставляет Шри Хари удовольствие...Мы же все к этому стремимся...А как это сделать наилучшим образом поведал нам Шрила Санатана Госвами.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Хари-бхакти-виласа Шрилы Санатаны Госвами - там говорится о том как правильно соблюдать Экадаши...Это чистый вайшнав...не смарта-брахман. Соблюдение Экадаши доставляет Шри Хари удовольствие...Мы же все к этому стремимся...А как это сделать наилучшим образом поведал нам Шрила Санатана Госвами.


А Ваш гуру разрешил Вам читать Хари-бхакти-виласу?

----------


## Дина

Нам читал выдержки из Хари-бхакти-виласы про Экадаши -Ачала Прабху...

----------


## Veda Priya dd

С медом в экадаши лучше быть осторожнее, потому что некоторые недобросовестные пчеловоды могут добавлять туда манку (внезапно) али еще какой-нибудь крахмал. По крайней мере, я слышала такую версию.
"Чуйственные" наслаждения тут не при чем.

Шрила Прабхупада ел морковную халаву в экадаши.
Насчет того, что морковь и свекла в раджасе и/или тамасе - дык, извините, картошка тоже где-то там. Под землей же ж растет - поэтому в Джаганнатха Пури все эти овощи не используют для предложения Господу Джаганнатхе. И помидоры тоже - бо не исконно индийский продукт. Но если мы в России не будем есть картошку, морковку и свеклу - зимой нам останется только протянуть ноги. Или посадить желудок.

И еще: главный смысл экадаши - чтобы больше повторять Харе Кришна-мантру, а не заморачиваться (вместо этого, что характерно) 1008 правилами и предписаниями.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Нам читал выдержки из Хари-бхакти-виласы про Экадаши -Ачала Прабху...


Кто читал, это не так уж и важно. В ИСККОН законами являются книги Шрилы Прабхупады. В них есть всё, что нам нужно. Если в них что-то не указано, значит оно и не обязательно.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Весь этот текст сразу опровергается простым фактом, что при Прабхупаде в экадаши были пиры.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это объяснение взято с сайта последователей Нарайаны Махараджа.

У них все "настоящее" и "истинное" (и бхакти, и экадаши), это они так преподносят, в пику ИСККОН.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Весь этот текст сразу опровергается простым фактом, что при Прабхупаде в экадаши были пиры.


Нет, не весь текст: дозволение от Прабхупады людям 20 века опровергает только часть одного предложения ("мы расширили для себя эту группу собственным волевым решением"), но не опровергает всё остальное. Если Прабхупада опровергает всё остальное, приведите его конкретные слова. Если устраивал экадашные пиры и определял это именно как "пиры",  приведите его фактические слова. Лично я о пирах пока ничего не нашёл: 



> Шрила Прабхупада: «На самом деле на Экадаши нам не следует принимать никакой пищи или даже пить воды. Но в нашем обществе мы не поступаем так строго. Мы говорим: «На Экадаши не принимайте пищевое зерно. Примите немного фруктов, молока».
> …день Экадаши, в этот день не едят роскошно. Просто прими немного фруктов и цветов. Попробуй обойтись без этого также. Не принимай даже воду – это настоящий Экадаши. Но поскольку мы не можем делать этого в Кали-югу, время другое, постольку мы разрешаем принять немного фруктов и молока, что зовётся анукалпой».
> ...Мы не говорим, что следует полностью отказываться от еды. Немного фруктов, немного цветов. Во и всё. Поэтому, парам дриштва нивартате. 
> ...Мы говорим: "В экадаши не следует употреблять в пищу зерновые. Можно съесть немного фруктов, выпить молока". Это тапасья. 
> ...Мы просто едим малое количество фруктов и цветов. Можно попытаться отказаться и от этого. Не пить даже воду. Это настоящий экадаши. 
> ...Но мы не можем поститься, поэтому мы должны есть малое количество фруктов и... В противном случае, экадаши подразумевает пост. 
> ...О, да. Овощи, фрукты, немного молока – самая скромная пища. Во и всё. Даже если вы не едите зёрна, то это предпочтительно. Лучше. Овощи, фрукты и молоко – этого достаточно.



Настоящесть поста можно проверить его результатами. Преданный поделился своим опытом и результатами, но если ваш метод поста действеннее и больше удовлетворяет Кришну, то поделитесь своими. Возможно, метод экадашных пиров позволяет лучше справиться с предвкушением приготовленных для Кришны блюд, или лучше показать свою преданность? За сотни ваших экадаши вы уже очистились достаточно, чтобы иметь вкус к повторению Святых Имён, постоянный интерес к Враджа-лиле? Возможно, ваш способ поста даёт те же эффекты, что описаны в шастрах: по итогам чувствуете плод совершения ашвамедхи/тысячи ашвамедх, или омовения в миллионах святых мест, или избавление от всех грехов за сотню  жизней, сожжение огромной горы грехов, освобождение многих поколений предков, или какой-то преданный после смерти подаёт весточку, что поднялся на Вишнулоку благодаря экадашным пирам?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Пиры в экадаши при Прабхупаде описаны его учениками, например в "Прабхупада Лиламрите".
Никто не запрещает вам соблюдать экадаши строго или супер-строго. Однако другие не обязаны действовать так же.

Буквально недавно слушал лекцию ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху, он рассказывал, что на заре Сознания Кришны в СССР все конечно же строго соблюдали экадаши. А один преданный прочитал, что Прабхупада разрешил есть всё, кроме зернобобовых, и радостно наяривал горы экадашного прасада. Все конечно его критиковали и смотрели как на предателя родины... Потом была публичная программа, как раз в экадаши. И несчастные голодные преданные кое-как пытались петь киртан, а один радостно прыгал в экстазе. Да, именно тот, кто наяривал прасад в экадаши.

В общем, это всё к тому, что человек сам решает, как ему поститься, чтобы служение не страдало.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Я не призываю следовать строго или не строго, я скорее собираю примеры опыта. В озвученном примере результат пира в экадаши - человек не голоден и не несчастен, имеет силы выполнять служение, имеет силы прыгать. Но такой эффект можно получить в любой другой день, если нормально покушать. У кого-то есть больший опыт?

----------


## Ади Раса дд

В Индии из свеклы готовят очень вкусную халву - чукандар ка халва.
Чукандар - это свекла.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYllTdGug0M
Готовится по такому же рецепту, как и морковная халва.
После того, как мы однажды ее приготовили дома, она мне так понравилась,
что стала готовить очень часто. У этой халвы получается слегка шоколадный привкус,
если делать точно по рецепту. Чуть-чуть ощущается вкус свеклы, издалека. Может быть кому-то 
это не понравится. Я кладу побольше кардамона и корицы, они подавляют свекольный привкус
практически полностью.

----------

